# lexapro buspar combo



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Would anyone like to share their experience with an SSRI + Buspar combo? Thanks!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry no, but Buspirone is an interessting medicine

http://druginfo.nlm.nih.gov/drugpor...n.jsp&TXTSUPERLISTID=0036505847&QV1=BUSPIRONE


----------



## Eribear (Sep 19, 2012)

right now i am taking Zoloft and Buspirone, it seems to work somewhat okay, but it's definitely not a cure all combination.

But, I am also seeing a therapist at the same time, and I feel that's probably had a better effect than the meds. 

The side effects aren't too bad for me, if I stop taking them I get a dull headache, but nothing too severe. 
Medication effects everyone differently though.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Eribear said:


> right now i am taking Zoloft and Buspirone, it seems to work somewhat okay, but it's definitely not a cure all combination.
> 
> But, I am also seeing a therapist at the same time, and I feel that's probably had a better effect than the meds.
> 
> ...


Im glad you're getting some relief. Buspar has a bad rep around here, so your case is somewhat encouraging. I wonder how you'd fare with the Zoloft alone.


----------



## Eribear (Sep 19, 2012)

User5 said:


> Im glad you're getting some relief. Buspar has a bad rep around here, so your case is somewhat encouraging. I wonder how you'd fare with the Zoloft alone.


I took Zoloft for about a month before adding Buspar and it helped with improving my mood but not the anxiety symptoms.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Eribear said:


> I took Zoloft for about a month before adding Buspar and it helped with improving my mood but not the anxiety symptoms.


Thanks so much for your input. I'm in a similar boat with lexy -- good mood, still tense!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Question do you guys take buspar multiple times a day or just once.... Im supposed to take 5mg 3 times a day. Hard to keep up


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

purechaos said:


> Question do you guys take buspar multiple times a day or just once.... Im supposed to take 5mg 3 times a day. Hard to keep up


Buspar has a short half-life. . From what I heard, the company that makes Buspar received approval to make an XR version, but never bothered to manufacture it.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

User5 said:


> Buspar has a short half-life. . From what I heard, the company that makes Buspar received approval to make an XR version, but never bothered to manufacture it.


It's a pain in the *** to take 3 times a day lol it gives me that "I'm on medication" feeling to have to take something 3 times a day. Not to mention the morning pill is often skipped whrn I don't go to work


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

purechaos said:


> It's a pain in the *** to take 3 times a day lol it gives me that "I'm on medication" feeling to have to take something 3 times a day. Not to mention the morning pill is often skipped whrn I don't go to work


Yeah, I hear ya. I'd lose track of how many I've taken. Even with one pill I wonder if I've taken the daily dose or not. Hopefully you don't feel a drastic drop in mood if you miss out on one or two.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Lexapro for 2 months at 20 mg, Buspar for 4 months, now at 60 mg. Lexapro once in the morning and Buspar twice a day. I have this weird side effect from Buspar where, an hour after taking it, I get so fatigued that I have to take an hour long nap. I get so drowsy that I basically just fall asleep regardless of where I am. But after that nap I'm good to go. Dizziness is listed as a side effect of Buspar, but I'm having this weirdly specific fatigue side effect that shows no signs of wearing off. The Lexapro seems to make me less motivated and more apathetic, but that could also be my lingering depression, because neither of them have helped much with my anxiety or depression at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My brother used to use that combo till he entirely gave up on SSRIs after more than a decade due to their intolerable sexual side effects.

He still takes Buspar. He says of Buspar "it may be marginally effective," which translates into he takes it because it's free under his insurance and lacks side effects, which isn't much of an endorsement.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

brownjesus4566 said:


> Lexapro for 2 months at 20 mg, Buspar for 4 months, now at 60 mg. Lexapro once in the morning and Buspar twice a day. I have this weird side effect from Buspar where, an hour after taking it, I get so fatigued that I have to take an hour long nap. I get so drowsy that I basically just fall asleep regardless of where I am. But after that nap I'm good to go. Dizziness is listed as a side effect of Buspar, but I'm having this weirdly specific fatigue side effect that shows no signs of wearing off. The Lexapro seems to make me less motivated and more apathetic, but that could also be my lingering depression, because neither of them have helped much with my anxiety or depression at all.


Time to try something new? Effexor was extremely motivating to me. After awhile, though, I felt numb from it so stopped.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

User5 said:


> Time to try something new? Effexor was extremely motivating to me. After awhile, though, I felt numb from it so stopped.


Hmm, I could use some motivation. What do you mean by numb though? Physically numb or emotionally? I'm okay with apathy as long as it doesn't affect my motivation; apathy would actually be refreshing compared to caring too much about every little thing.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

brownjesus4566 said:


> Hmm, I could use some motivation. What do you mean by numb though? Physically numb or emotionally? I'm okay with apathy as long as it doesn't affect my motivation; apathy would actually be refreshing compared to caring too much about every little thing.


Emotionally numb. But I earned straight A's in university for the two semesters I was on it. I also made friends, but the friendships were shallow and without a deep connection because, even though I had the confidence, I didn't have an emotional connection with them.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

After 1 month on lexapro 5 mg, I feel little bit dumb like you jesus, I wonder if I can go back on paroxetine 60 mg(feel powerfull) and still on buspirone tocounter sexual side effects of SSRI ?


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

User5 said:


> Emotionally numb. But I earned straight A's in university for the two semesters I was on it. I also made friends, but the friendships were shallow and without a deep connection because, even though I had the confidence, I didn't have an emotional connection with them.


Interesting. Overall, that sounds like a response I'd be happy with, even though the emotional numbness would definitely be a problem. I definitely understand how emotional numbness would outweigh motivation and confidence boost, but I think that'd be less of a problem for me. I'll ask my pdoc about effexor, thanks! How long did it take for it to work, and at what dose did you experience positive effects?


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

wealldead said:


> After 1 month on lexapro 5 mg, I feel little bit dumb like you jesus, I wonder if I can go back on paroxetine 60 mg(feel powerfull) and still on buspirone tocounter sexual side effects of SSRI ?


I feel like Buspirone is very effectively countering the sexual side effects of Lexapro for me. Before I was on both Lex and Buspar I was on Buspar alone, and my sex drive and sexual performance were significantly better. And now on Lexapro I feel normal, so I'm assuming this is the Buspar. If Paroxetine made you feel that good I think you should get back on it and use Buspar for the sexual side effects. Not all SSRIs work for everyone, and if you've found one that does work you should stick with it.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

brownjesus4566 said:


> Interesting. Overall, that sounds like a response I'd be happy with, even though the emotional numbness would definitely be a problem. I definitely understand how emotional numbness would outweigh motivation and confidence boost, but I think that'd be less of a problem for me. I'll ask my pdoc about effexor, thanks! How long did it take for it to work, and at what dose did you experience positive effects?


It took a few weeks. Not sure exactly how long. I felt great at 150mg, but decided to bump up to 300mg because I heard the sexual dysfunction was actually less of an issue at that dosage, strangely enough. However, that didn't work and I felt depersonalization more than ever. I also craved alcohol like mad. Expect to sweat more, and want to talk a lot. I loved reading on it, too.


----------

